
Pathway of the Birds – Polynesian Voyaging Achievements - itwasnoaccident
https://ngaitahu.iwi.nz/our_stories/reviews-books-tk80/
======
masonic
(reviews of books featuring Kiwi-focused topics)

------
itwasnoaccident
“Everything you need to navigate is in nature," explains Hawaiian master
navigator Nainoa Thompson. "The question is, can you see it?”

